# General hole jig vs. Kreg Pocket screw Jig?



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

You can get a single hole Kreg Jig with drill bit and locking collar for $20 at Lowes. It's item number 205297. It's slightly less convenient than the double jig, but the end result is exactly the same. 

I also do recommend the Kreg screws, they'll be easier to use because the threading is specific to the application.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, I saw the single hole jig... That's an option as well.
Is the general jig one ok? I guess I'll have to see it in person to figure that one.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I own the General jig, and although I haven't used it a bunch I found it to do the job quite well. (Mainly reworking some cabinets in our kitchen) 
It comes with screws that are meant for the application as well.

I'll add that I haven't used the Kreg model to have any cross-comparison advice.


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

I have the single hole kreg jig and I use it so much that its almost wore out. IMO I think the jig you have the link to might be a better option for one reason it's all aluminum the clamp is built in. The creg jig is plastic and gets a little play in it after lots of use. That general hoile jig looks good to me I like how you just butt it aginst the edge of the board and tighten then your good to go. Thats just my opinion, the general hole jig looks easier to use.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

I'd use the suggested screws - they are pan-heads, so there is a lot of surface area flat against the wood. Wood screws are tapered into the wood.

The Kreg is nice - but a generic would work too.


----------



## taekwondodo (Apr 16, 2006)

Try http://www.ptreeusa.com/online_catalog.htm, or Harbor Freight.

I use the pocket hole only when I have to. For ~$70 at HD, get yourself a Biscuit Jointer


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

taekwondodo said:


> Try http://www.ptreeusa.com/online_catalog.htm, or Harbor Freight.
> 
> I use the pocket hole only when I have to. For ~$70 at HD, get yourself a Biscuit Jointer


I got the Kreg's mini jig.. but it comes with 2 holes now, same price.. I would have gotten the general jig but couldn't find it.

I talked to the guy who worked at Lowes, he's sold on the pocket jig and will leave the biscuit jointer alone.

If I have time, I would love to do dove tails. I think they look pretty.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

I had a cabinet shop for years and IMO pocket screws are the way to go. Biscuits are a PITA for most applications. I think you made the right choice MG, the general jig looks cheesy to me, clamp is too small. I bought something like that for my first try many years ago and the bit broke on the first hole! Porter cable makes a handy little machine that's basically a trim router in a hinged fixture that cuts pockets. Works great ifyou want to take the next step.
P.S. dovetails are not really that difficult to mark amd cut by hand.


----------



## taekwondodo (Apr 16, 2006)

plaakapong said:


> Biscuits are a PITA for most applications.


I LOVE my biscuit jointer! Sure beats doweling... Cause I suck at doweling! (I can never get the holes to line-up, even with a doweling jig...).

I built my stand using almost exclusively biscuits (there are a few pocket screws here and there... but not many).

Here's a pic of my stand (prior to staining):










I love woodworking, just wish I could make money at it.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

taekwondodo said:


> I love woodworking, just wish I could make money at it.


How about building custom aquarium stands for people... You can make it prettier and stronger than what you can get at petsmart.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

plaakapong said:


> P.S. dovetails are not really that difficult to mark amd cut by hand.


yeah, but you'd need massive practice.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, that's what a router jig is for.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I spent about a year just making cabinets, cabinet doors, drawers and book cases for people. I kept an ad in the local newspaper and had more work than I could handle all of the time. I also didn't try to charge craftsman prices, which increased my customer base too. Eventually I got very tired of making doors, and especially installing them. My cheap biscuit joiner was used for almost every cabinet I made.


----------



## taekwondodo (Apr 16, 2006)

Hoppy said:


> I spent about a year just making cabinets, cabinet doors, drawers and book cases for people. I kept an ad in the local newspaper and had more work than I could handle all of the time. I also didn't try to charge craftsman prices, which increased my customer base too. Eventually I got very tired of making doors, and especially installing them. My cheap biscuit joiner was used for almost every cabinet I made.


But, for the time and investment, did it make money (SF-bay area mortgage type money :wink: )?


----------



## taekwondodo (Apr 16, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> How about building custom aquarium stands for people... You can make it prettier and stronger than what you can get at petsmart.


This stand, by far, will last through any richter 10... a Small nuke couldn't take it out - and it's very light.

- Jeff


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

taekwondodo said:


> This stand, by far, will last through any richter 10... a Small nuke couldn't take it out - and it's very light.
> 
> - Jeff


looks like you're using 1" thick wood? Lots of specs here use 2".
And are you just gluing the plywood on? (no fasteners)
I'm going to build one for a 75G.


----------



## taekwondodo (Apr 16, 2006)

I built it out of 3/4 birch-ply on the sides, and real 3/4x6 birch on the front - Once I had the outside put together, I then beefed up the inside... there are two, 3/4" lapped/layerd Pine 1x4 framing the entire inside of the box. 

Pine - It's cheap, light, and strong. Just don't use it for visible work - it scratches way too easy.

- Jeff


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Your stand looks nice Taekwandodo. There are many different opinions among woodworkers, whatever works for you. I found pocket screws to be much more efficient and easier. 
Mistergreen it's really not difficult, you may be surprised if you tried it.


----------



## Winstonsmith (Dec 7, 2008)

Just a remember that neither biscuits nor screws are anything but clamping/alignment tools. Neither should be considered as providing strength. That's the job of joinery and glue.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

I disagree Winston. Biscuits and pocket screws are forms of joinery. Biscuit joints are just a modified mortise and tenon. That said I don't rely on any one of them for structural strength to carry heavy weight such as an aquarium. If I'm building with dimensional lumber I always let in my cross-members or add a cripple under them so that there is strong support carrying the weight to the floor. If you're building a plywood box, biscuits or pocket screws work fine for joining the panels.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

it's not what you use but how you use it 
Biscuits can be prettier in some situations.


----------



## Winstonsmith (Dec 7, 2008)

plaakapong said:


> I disagree Winston. Biscuits and pocket screws are forms of joinery. Biscuit joints are just a modified mortise and tenon. That said I don't rely on any one of them for structural strength to carry heavy weight such as an aquarium. If I'm building with dimensional lumber I always let in my cross-members or add a cripple under them so that there is strong support carrying the weight to the floor. If you're building a plywood box, biscuits or pocket screws work fine for joining the panels.


Technically you are correct, so I stand corrected, however when building weight bearing cabinetry I consider biscuits ways to get things lined up for assembly. I once witnessed a coffee table fail spectacularly. It was held together with just screws. Now biscuits or screws aren't bad by any means, I just would be reluctant to depend too much on them to support great weight. 

You can take what I say with a grain of salt though. I like hand tools and drawbore mortise and tenons


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

What do you use to make mortise and tenons btw?
And how tight a fit should it be? Tight enough to use a mallet?


----------



## Winstonsmith (Dec 7, 2008)

Me? That depends. Sometimes I use the tablesaw and a tenoning jig. Other times I'll use a dovetail or tenon saw. I then use a shoulder plane to trim to fit.

If I were to make a lot of them (as for a chair), a couple jigs and a router do the trick. 

For mortises, I'll use a drill press, then pare out the waste with a chisel. Again, sometimes I'll use a template and router. 

As far as fit, the joint shouldn't be so tight that it squeezes out all the glue. The joint ought to fight together with a very light mallet tap.


----------

